# Fracino No Hot Water blocked head



## Trailer (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi All,

I have a fracino contemp 2 dual fuel. So heats up fine and has 2 group head. Both wands work fone howere One of the group head doesn't let water out. I've checked for air lock and bleed the system, took apart the group head to check that the inlet into the group head isn't blocked. My thoughts are that it would be the solenoid, I taken the bottom off the solenoid and the spring is OK. I'm ringing fracino tomorrow to get them to quote me for a new solenoid but wanted to check if there is anything that I am overlooking.

Appreciate any help.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Has it been used in a hard water area ??, does it show any signs of scale ?. Strip the solenoid completely and check components also de-scale them.


----------



## Trailer (Aug 26, 2021)

It has been sat idle for 8 months so I'm thinking it is stuck with limescale. When I opened the group head I could see there was abit of limescale. I poured abit of descaler in the group head but no joy. To strip the solenoid I'm guessing will need to strip head again and for the solenoid guessing it is just the 4 bolts. Anything else?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You will need to strip the solenoid into its component parts. If there is scale inside as you said it will require a complete de-scale from filling boiler throughout the system. Without complete de-scale you will limp from one problem to another
Pouring a 'bit' of de-scaler into the brew head will not work.


----------



## Bracken (2 mo ago)

Hi there. 

Trying to get our newly purchased ( second hand ) Fracino Contempo working nicely. 
it's getting up to pressure ) heat etc and has been bled also. 
the first group will not pour. when you press the control pad there is a click and all the same usual noises. I have stripped and cleaned all the group head, filter etc. 
any ideas please?! 
Tia.


----------

